# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Mame iz BiH, Srbije, Crnogore i Makedonije trebam pomoc!

## Danci_Krmed

Drage,

Sastavljamo popis rodilista iz tih zemalja da im posaljemo poziv na dogadjanje Ina May Gaskin u Zagrebu.  Mozete nam pomoci oko toga da nas usmjerite na web stranice ili mjesta gdje mozemo naci kontakte i po mogucnosti email adrese tih ustanova?

Isto tako, ako mozete (meni na pp) poslati kontakte primalja iz tih zemalja koje mislite da bi bile zainteresirane za slusati Inu May.

Hvala!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Postoji li ovakav popis http://www.ringeraja.hr/clanak/popis-rodilista_322.html za zemlje koje sam nabrojila?

Treba mi prilično hitno  :Saint:

----------

